# The Worst Invention In History



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.newswithviews.com/Levant/nancy66.htm

Depopulation and the American Mutts


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 14, 2006)

Other bad inventions:


* Battery-Powered Battery Charger
* Black Highlighter 
* Book: "How to Read"
* Braille Driver's Manual 
* Clear Correction Fluid 
* Fake Rhinestones 
* Fireproof Matches
* Glow-in-the-dark Sunglasses. 
* Mesh Umbrella 
* Mind Reader Device that reads your own mind.
* Motorcycle Air Conditioner 
* Screen Door on a Submarine
* Solar-Powered Flashlight. 
* Sugar-Coated Toothpaste 
* Super-glue Post-it Notes


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 14, 2006)

These are pretty bad inventions too....



1)Submarine with a sunroof 
2)Motorbike with air conditioning 
3)left handed pencil 
4)helicopter with ejector seat 
4)wooden barbecue 
5)chocolate tea pot 
6)solar panel torch 
7)Tent with a doorbell and security camera


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 14, 2006)

To add some seriousness to this thread.The dumbest invention has to be the atomic bomb.

Sure, it ended WW2,but at what cost?Now,some very dangerous people hold on to this technology.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 14, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> To add some seriousness to this thread.The dumbest invention has to be the atomic bomb.
> 
> Sure, it ended WW2,but at what cost?Now,some very dangerous people hold on to this technology.



The Japanese were trying to surrender and have peace. America didn't listen, they wanted to flex their muscles. I agree, the atom bomb is the worst invention.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe the nuclear weapon has kept the world out of major conflict and very possibly saved us from the disasters of the Cold War.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 14, 2006)

The worst invention:

The Credit CardView attachment 12


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 14, 2006)

"The Japanese were trying to surrender and have peace. America didn't listen, they wanted to flex their muscles." Was this written facetiously? I didn't see the :dripping with sarcasm: emoticon.

The Potsdam declaration was made on July 26 of 1945. The Japanese had a week and a half before Hiroshima. They decided to _mokusatsu_ (ignore) it. They rec'd a demand for unconditional surrender that ended with: "The alternative for Japan is prompt and utter destruction." 

"Let's talk" is not an appropriate response in that case.

Anyway, my two cents on the worst invention is this: tolerance (and its ever-present sidekick, multiculturalism.) 

Love for your fellow man in Christ is all the tolerance anyone could ever need and encompasses 'multiculturalism' as well. "Tolerance" paradoxically prevents all free thought (because to disagree with anyone is to be 'intolerant', almost as bad as being a hateful lemming) and permits every manner of sin and debauchery.


----------

